# bad geometry: block count xxx exceeds size of device

## MarcusXP

What I did:

- resized /dev/sdb1 with Gparted so it was about 1.3TB, out of ~2TB (this is the size of whole raid volume) which was initially. resize was fine, no problems whatsoever.

- tried to copy this partition to a smaller raid volume, about ~1.5TB. I used Gparted copy-paste function. I leaved it copy overnight, and the next day I found out that my new volume is inaccessible (some kind of problems, maybe connection, or the raid array failed for a short while). The copy failed after a while and the new array was inaccessible (probably that's why the copy failed)

 When I tried to remount the old partition which is 1.3TB size, I cannot mount it anymore. 

```
Server ~ # mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/local/Download

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so
```

```
Server ~ # dmesg | tail

e1000e 0000:02:00.0: irq 84 for MSI/MSI-X

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

Adding 2096472k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2096472k

NFSD: Using /var/lib/nfs/v4recovery as the NFSv4 state recovery directory

NFSD: starting 90-second grace period

e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX/TX

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

EXT4-fs (sdb1): bad geometry: block count 548928997 exceeds size of device (334846807 blocks)

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

EXT4-fs (sdb1): bad geometry: block count 548928997 exceeds size of device (334846807 blocks)
```

when I run: "dumpe2fs /dev/sdb1":

```
Server ~ # dumpe2fs /dev/sdb1

dumpe2fs 1.41.9 (22-Aug-2009)

Filesystem volume name:   <none>

Last mounted on:          /mnt/local/Download

Filesystem UUID:          ab7ab17f-9163-4d4d-92aa-1aa960986b39

Filesystem magic number:  0xEF53

Filesystem revision #:    1 (dynamic)

Filesystem features:      has_journal ext_attr resize_inode dir_index filetype extent flex_bg sparse_super large_file huge_file uninit_bg dir_nlink extra_isize

Filesystem flags:         signed_directory_hash

Default mount options:    (none)

Filesystem state:         clean with errors

Errors behavior:          Continue

Filesystem OS type:       Linux

Inode count:              137232384

Block count:              548928997

Reserved block count:     0

Free blocks:              217508535

Free inodes:              137150835

First block:              0

Block size:               4096

Fragment size:            4096

Reserved GDT blocks:      893

Blocks per group:         32768

Fragments per group:      32768

Inodes per group:         8192

Inode blocks per group:   512

RAID stride:              32752

Flex block group size:    16

Filesystem created:       Fri Jun 26 00:22:41 2009

Last mount time:          Sat Sep 26 23:31:06 2009

Last write time:          Sun Sep 27 16:31:16 2009

Mount count:              0

Maximum mount count:      38

Last checked:             Sun Sep 27 15:23:44 2009

Check interval:           15552000 (6 months)

Next check after:         Fri Mar 26 15:23:44 2010

Lifetime writes:          3350 GB

Reserved blocks uid:      0 (user root)

Reserved blocks gid:      0 (group root)

First inode:              11

Inode size:               256

Required extra isize:     28

Desired extra isize:      28

Journal inode:            8

Default directory hash:   half_md4

Directory Hash Seed:      35e546ba-2d54-48d9-86a2-a85ca1bcab1a

Journal backup:           inode blocks

Journal size:             128M

```

and here stays for a while, then shows hundreds of these "Group 16xxxx" messages and finishes with error "Can't read an block bitmap"

```
Group 16746: (Blocks 548732928-548765695) [INODE_UNINIT, BLOCK_UNINIT, ITABLE_ZEROED]

  Checksum 0x1094, unused inodes 8192                                                

  Block bitmap at 548405258 (+4294639626), Inode bitmap at 548405274 (+4294639642)   

  Inode table at 548410400-548410911 (+4294644768)                                   

  32768 free blocks, 8192 free inodes, 0 directories, 8192 unused inodes             

Group 16747: (Blocks 548765696-548798463) [INODE_UNINIT, BLOCK_UNINIT, ITABLE_ZEROED]

  Checksum 0xb04f, unused inodes 8192                                                

  Block bitmap at 548405259 (+4294606859), Inode bitmap at 548405275 (+4294606875)   

  Inode table at 548410912-548411423 (+4294612512)                                   

  32768 free blocks, 8192 free inodes, 0 directories, 8192 unused inodes             

Group 16748: (Blocks 548798464-548831231) [INODE_UNINIT, BLOCK_UNINIT, ITABLE_ZEROED]

  Checksum 0x124b, unused inodes 8192                                                

  Block bitmap at 548405260 (+4294574092), Inode bitmap at 548405276 (+4294574108)   

  Inode table at 548411424-548411935 (+4294580256)                                   

  32768 free blocks, 8192 free inodes, 0 directories, 8192 unused inodes             

Group 16749: (Blocks 548831232-548863999) [INODE_UNINIT, BLOCK_UNINIT, ITABLE_ZEROED]

  Checksum 0xb290, unused inodes 8192

  Block bitmap at 548405261 (+4294541325), Inode bitmap at 548405277 (+4294541341)

  Inode table at 548411936-548412447 (+4294548000)

  32768 free blocks, 8192 free inodes, 0 directories, 8192 unused inodes

Group 16750: (Blocks 548864000-548896767) [INODE_UNINIT, BLOCK_UNINIT, ITABLE_ZEROED]

  Checksum 0x13fe, unused inodes 8192

  Block bitmap at 548405262 (+4294508558), Inode bitmap at 548405278 (+4294508574)

  Inode table at 548412448-548412959 (+4294515744)

  32768 free blocks, 8192 free inodes, 0 directories, 8192 unused inodes

Group 16751: (Blocks 548896768-548928996) [INODE_UNINIT, ITABLE_ZEROED]

  Checksum 0xef2b, unused inodes 8192

  Block bitmap at 548405263 (+4294475791), Inode bitmap at 548405279 (+4294475807)

  Inode table at 548412960-548413471 (+4294483488)

  32229 free blocks, 8192 free inodes, 0 directories, 8192 unused inodes

dumpe2fs: /dev/sdb1: error reading bitmaps: Can't read an block bitmap
```

I think something happened with this partition when the copy failed, but I don't know how to fix.

Sometimes it may be repaireable, as I've read on some threads.

I would really appreciate your help here.

thanks in advance,

----------

## MarcusXP

My issue seems VERY similar to this one here:

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/size-in-superblock-is-different-from-the-physical-size-of-the-partition-298175/

```
Server ~ # parted -l

Model: Adaptec HP (scsi)

Disk /dev/sda: 147GB

Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B

Partition Table: msdos

Number  Start   End     Size    Type     File system     Flags

 1      32.3kB  107MB   107MB   primary  ext2            boot

 2      107MB   2254MB  2147MB  primary  linux-swap(v1)

 3      2254MB  73.0GB  70.7GB  primary  ext4

Model: Adaptec Download (scsi)

Disk /dev/sdb: 2248GB

Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B

Partition Table: gpt

Number  Start   End     Size    File system  Name  Flags

 1      17.4kB  1372GB  1372GB  ext4
```

should I try "e2fsck -f /dev/sdb1", as recommended there?

----------

## MarcusXP

anyone?   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

